# UK Cashback from WEX



## nateg (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure if I should post this on here but WEX are offering 10% cashback on accessories, tripods etc and 5.25% back on all other online purchases for the next few days.

I bought a 7d mk2 (in stock again at last) from them yesterday and it arrived today with £86 cashback. 
Topcashback also has a voucher to receive free next day delivery.

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/nguttridge

Hope this saves you some money!

N


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 27, 2014)

nateg said:


> Hope this saves you some money!



Meh - as far as I understand the fine print this is really UK only? I'm asking because I already ordered from WEX once because they have some gear that isn't available in Germany, and their prices are good.


----------



## nateg (Nov 27, 2014)

> Meh - as far as I understand the fine print this is really UK only? I'm asking because I already ordered from WEX once because they have some gear that isn't available in Germany, and their prices are good.




The cashback isn't from WEX it's from topcashback - not sure if they accept members from outside uk.

Cheers


----------

